# Fake Gun Show - My Last One



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

That is a rude heading or title. I don't mean disrespect. Next to San Francisco the community of Daly City (as rabidly anti gun as SF) is going to hose the Cow Palace Gun Show this weekend. I don't know how long the organization running this gun how has to continue but its pretty clear when their agreement is over the governance of the facility will not renew them - after all - my God - they sell ammo there. No guns, but ammo! You can look at the guns, you can even sign up to buy a gun, but you'd still have to go to the vendors gun shop to complete the purchase of the California approved firearm - ten days and several fees' later.

You know what amazes me? All that crap. All those laws. All those restrictions. I don't recall a single story of anyone getting hurt at or even after the gun show with gun show proceeds? It also amazes me that probably 8-10,000 people will go. Imagine what the state could make if they allowed those people to actually buy a gun and take it home. My God they'd probably pay a hell of an exemption fee. 

Anyway - its my last one - I hope the protesters show up - I really do.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Heck I bought 3 guns at the last show. Cash and carry. Even bought a pile of ammo. Everyone was walking around with loaded guns both concealed and open carry. No one died or was injured

I know one of the "dealers" sold 30 guns Friday and Saturday. Plus he still had Sunday. No deaths reported.


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

stowlin said:


> That is a rude heading or title. I don't mean disrespect. Next to San Francisco the community of Daly City (as rabidly anti gun as SF) is going to hose the Cow Palace Gun Show this weekend. I don't know how long the organization running this gun how has to continue but its pretty clear when their agreement is over the governance of the facility will not renew them - after all - my God - they sell ammo there. No guns, but ammo! You can look at the guns, you can even sign up to buy a gun, but you'd still have to go to the vendors gun shop to complete the purchase of the California approved firearm - ten days and several fees' later.
> 
> You know what amazes me? All that crap. All those laws. All those restrictions. I don't recall a single story of anyone getting hurt at or even after the gun show with gun show proceeds? It also amazes me that probably 8-10,000 people will go. Imagine what the state could make if they allowed those people to actually buy a gun and take it home. My God they'd probably pay a hell of an exemption fee.
> 
> Anyway - its my last one - I hope the protesters show up - I really do.


I'll be there. Brian Susman on KSFO morning show had the guy that runs it on this morning. They will have multiple truckloads of ammo there. Looking forward to getting some good deals on .40, .223, 5.56, and .300 BLK (if such a thing exists on BLK). I literally am going to bring a couple of my MTM-72's to fill.

I'm soooo done with California.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

No one got killt 'cuz it's not a _high-capacity_ gun show.

I just got back from a gun show here. Not much buying. Just a sling, a .38SP speedloader, a couple of P-38s............................. and a butt-load of .308 (Hornady Match grade168gr). All those assault rifles (probably 200 of 'em total there), and *not one* of them assaulted me.

I should have asked for my admission back.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I get about 30 minutes of his show 4 days a week. Sometimes I wonder how he can manage as a conservative that is in SF. I mean even savage was physically assaulted on a recent diner out.



MonstersAreReal said:


> I'll be there. Brian Susman on KSFO morning show had the guy that runs it on this morning. They will have multiple truckloads of ammo there. Looking forward to getting some good deals on .40, .223, 5.56, and .300 BLK (if such a thing exists on BLK). I literally am going to bring a couple of my MTM-72's to fill.
> 
> I'm soooo done with California.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

CA is the Marxist testing ground. They try all these draconian gun laws here to see if they'll fly before the implement them in other parts of the country. NONE of this is about safety, it is all about control.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The nice thing about living in a free state is that we have actual gun shows every month here. I do feel your pain.


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

We used to have about one a month here. But there were not 1, not 2 but 3 accidental discharges from VENDORS BRINGING IN LOADED GUNS! the last one another vendor took fragments to the leg and they shut it down. I just couldn't believe vendors in their hurry to make a buck gouging people did not follow simple rules of gun safty. Now if I want to go to one I gotta go to the not so pleasant surrounding area shows. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

